# Weather in Hilton Head for Labor Day?



## 1songbird (Aug 31, 2009)

Can anybody tell me what the weather is likely to be like for the week of Sept 6-13?  It appears to be raining quite a bit right now.  We are a little worried since this is our first visit and we are hoping for lots of sunshine!  We have no idea what to do besides shopping if it is raining during most of our visit.
Thanks for any help or advice 

Melody


----------



## happybaby (Aug 31, 2009)

go to accuweather.com and put in Hilton Head.   As of now, it shows 83 to 85 for highs  and no rain til the 12th.   But that changes everyday. 

I usually google for tv stations in the area and look at the local weather.  They all vary and change so much.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll be there Friday-Monday but not quite on the island. I have spent Labor Day week on HHI the last few years and the weather was beautiful most of the time. Sometimes we got 1 rainy day but that was it. You might also get a shower in the late afternoon.


----------



## jme (Aug 31, 2009)

to be frank, nobody knows.  Not now, not tomorrow, not even Friday. 

Not even a day out, for certain.    Too many variables on the coast.

so any speculation or wishful thinking is totally pointless.  what would you do anywhere else when raining? 

Rain happens, especially in August, September.  But good thing, on the coast, most of the time it passes very, very quickly.  

Don't worry, for goodness sake. You'll be at the beach.  jme


----------



## bobcat (Sep 1, 2009)

1songbird said:


> Can anybody tell me what the weather is likely to be like for the week of Sept 6-13?  It appears to be raining quite a bit right now.  We are a little worried since this is our first visit and we are hoping for lots of sunshine!  We have no idea what to do besides shopping if it is raining during most of our visit.
> Thanks for any help or advice
> 
> Melody



Go to weather .com on the net pick state and city. You can see 10 days out. Weather should be in the 80,s and humid. You will see some rain. Most of the days look good. We will be at the Baronty from 9/4 to 9/11. Enjoy.


----------



## vkhome (Sep 1, 2009)

Check the weather section of the local newspaper:
www.islandpacket.com


----------



## 1songbird (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks ALL!  I feel better.  It appears there will be some rain but not every day, thank goodness!  We are excited about our first visit to Hilton Head!!!!


----------



## bobcat (Sep 1, 2009)

1songbird said:


> Thanks ALL!  I feel better.  It appears there will be some rain but not every day, thank goodness!  We are excited about our first visit to Hilton Head!!!!



Keep a long range eye on the weather. There is a storm out there named EDNA. Her winds have picked up. I am watching it. Will not hit till next week they said. At present, they do not know if it will go into the gulf or go right up the East coast. We will be at HH starting Fri.


----------



## Janette (Sep 2, 2009)

Living near HHI, I can assure you that there is no way to predict the weather for the next hour. I'm actually on the island vacationing with relatives this week. We have had some rain and still have had a great time. Owning multiple  weeks of timeshare, I've learned not to worry about the weather. We had 16 inches of rain at West Palm last May and some of the best times we've had on vacation. I take several games with me and lots of books. If you haven't played Rumikub, RackO, Skip Bo, Phase 10, I suggest you pick up a couple of these to take on vacation. Most timeshares also have books and games available. Vacation is about quality time with loved ones. Don't stare at the tv for the entire week. Even if you have some rain, there will be time for walks on the beach and pool time. If it isn't thundering, walk on the beach or swim in the rain. Hopefully you'll have sunshine. We have to have some rain or we could be having fires. Enjoy the beautiful flowers and landscaping on the island. Without rain, they wouldn't be there.

Pat, give me a call. You can drop by my place or I'll try to drop by to see you.


----------



## KCI (Sep 2, 2009)

We are on the island right now at Grande Ocean and although the weather hasn't been perfect it hasn't stopped anyone from enjoying their stay here.  People are on the beach, in the pool, in the stores and restaurants, out on bikes.  I agree that vacation is for enjoyment and don't fret the weather.


----------



## Janette (Sep 2, 2009)

We're over at Waterside. We came over to GO Sunday afternoon for a while. Tommy just got back from a bike ride. I'll probably be walking the beach in the morning. I walk from Coligny, past GO. Maybe we'll run into you. We're having a nice week also.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 2, 2009)

Janette, I sent you an email on FB the other day. I don't have any furniture other than a bedroom set but you're more than welcome to come take a tour. I will call you.

Linda, maybe I'll finally get to meet you.


----------



## KCI (Sep 2, 2009)

Janette, will look for you if we are out that early.  Had a small skin cancer removed from my breast today so am taking it easy for a few days.  Arrived on Sun so we'll be back at Sun City by Sun.  Can't believe it's Sept already.  We are awaiting our buyer's mortgage contingency due on Sept 8.  Then we are going to busy, busy with the move in Nov.  If we don't see you, have a great rest of your week.  Linda


----------



## KCI (Sep 2, 2009)

Pat,  we're here at GO until Sun then home to a neighborhood get together for Sun afternoon.  When are you leaving on Monday?  We sold our place in Sun City and are moving back to FL in Nov.  Our # is in the book...call if you have time.  Linda


----------



## Pat H (Sep 2, 2009)

KCI said:


> Pat,  we're here at GO until Sun then home to a neighborhood get together for Sun afternoon.  When are you leaving on Monday?  We sold our place in Sun City and are moving back to FL in Nov.  Our # is in the book...call if you have time.  Linda



Right now I have a 7:30 PM flight on Monday. I may try to get on the 2:30 so I can get home before midnight. I don't know your last name to look you up! Sorry to see you are moving away. Not sure when I'll get to move there permananetly.


----------

